# Porto Airport: Between terminal and plane



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Flew out of OPO (Porto Airport) on EasyJet in May. We walked from the terminal to the plane. Google maps satellite view shows jetways (the tunnel-like bridges from terminal to plane). I didn't notice, but I wasn't looking. A review of the airport on Skytrax said they had to walk from the plane in the rain. Questions:

- Are jetways for certain airlines only? If so, which ones?

- If an airline doesn't use jetways, is walking in the rain the only option? Seems like too small of an airport to have shuttle buses between terminal and plane.

Links to official sources appreciated. My Google-fu couldn't produce any.

I know it doesn't rain much in the Summer. I'm returning when rain is likely.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

dancebert said:


> Flew out of OPO (Porto Airport) on EasyJet in May. We walked from the terminal to the plane. Google maps satellite view shows jetways (the tunnel-like bridges from terminal to plane). I didn't notice, but I wasn't looking. A review of the airport on Skytrax said they had to walk from the plane in the rain. Questions:
> 
> - Are jetways for certain airlines only? If so, which ones?
> 
> ...


Jetways are for airlines that want to pay for their use. As far as Easyjet and Ryanair are concerned, as low cost airlines, not using jetways is one area where they can save money. It is all about keeping their costs down so that they can offer us cheaper fares. You will not just have this situation at Porto, but at the majority of airports used by the low cost airlines. There are exceptions of course. The last time that I travelled through London Gatwick on Easyjet, we walked from departures to the tarmac and were then bussed to the aircraft. At Porto you have to take your chance with the weather or fly in on TAP, BA or any one of the other full scheduled carriers.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

Good to know about terminal facilities for low cost airlines, thanks. I've avoided them, except for 1 Easyjet flight. Should I ever be tempted again, I'll plow though reviews until I come to my senses.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

dancebert said:


> Good to know about terminal facilities for low cost airlines, thanks. I've avoided them, except for 1 Easyjet flight. Should I ever be tempted again, I'll plow though reviews until I come to my senses.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with the 'low cost' business model so long as you aquaint yourself with all their t & c's and are happy to abide by them. The fares are kept low by minimising on costs such as landing fees and ancillary airport services that passengers on full scheduled services take for granted. Low cost also means the most basic reservation with any add ons at a price. Think, hold bags, food and drink and seat selection, all of which will be charged for. You also have to be prepared to check in online and print off your own boarding pass or have it saved to a mobile device.

Sadly, recently a person at that the gate in Brussels for a Ryanair flight was firmly convinced the rules did not apply to him. There followed the most offensive and disruptive abuse of a member of gate staff that has ever been witnessed. The individual was so convinced that he was in the right that he did not need a boarding pass, he videoed the entire embarrassing incident and posted it online. The moral of the story is to make sure you understand the rules and be prepared to abide by them and you will have a reasonably priced flight.

https://goo.gl/jEGTD6


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

No problem with the business model, in fact I like that you can pay just for what you want. What I don't like is they often don't serve airports at which I arrive in Europe on a long haul flight from home. When they do, I've compared cost to get better seating and boarding priority to cost and comfort on non low cost carriers (LCC). The non-LCC airline usually seemed better for me.


----------

